# Betta Fish Eating Ghost Shrimp?



## Sirius32201 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi guys! I got a new Betta Fish last night :-D

He had 2 ghost shrimp buddies , which i thought would be kinda cool to have in my 10 gallon tank. But I dont know if he ate his buddies or not :shock2: 

I looked in his tank this morning, and he was fine. But the 2 shrimp could not be found . Do you think he ate his 2 shrimp buddies, Or are the shrimp just hiding. Like really well. 

-Sirius-


----------



## superpow (May 2, 2013)

You might want to check your filter. I had a ghost shrimp get sucked in before.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

It depends on your tank set up. Is it heavily planted or do you have caves for them to hide where you can't see them? He might have ate them, I notice a lot of bettas are different.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

They aren't called ghost shrimp for nothin - they can hide really well. Yes they could have been eaten, in which case you would see a big fat belly on your fish. They also could have died and either gotten wedged somewhere or sucked up by the filter. Or eaten.


----------



## Sirius32201 (Oct 2, 2013)

I found them! They did hide. I spoke to soon . Sorry!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad you found them, I keep amano shrimp and all they do come out during the night and feeding time lol.


----------

